# Intermittent freezing turned to BSoD



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

My computer recently started intermittently freezing up, seemingly randomly when under load (gaming). To try to fix the issue I tried all of the following...
1. Disabled all overclocking
2. Disabled fast boot
3. Cleared temp files
4. Ran sys file checker (no errors detected)
5. Updated drivers
6. Updated windows
7. Ran win mem diagnostic (no errors detected)
8. Adjusted virtual memory
9. Confirmed link state power management was disabled
10. Disabled SSD sleep mode
11. Reset winsock catalog
12. Error checked the HD (no errors detected)
13. Swapped RAM slots
14. Did a clean install of windows

It was at this point that the intermittent freezing was replaced by intermittent blue screens. The blue screens have varying error codes.
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA, KMODE_EXCCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED, and a few others. At this points I,

15. Again updated all drivers
16. Again updated windows
17. Ran memtest86 (no errors detected)

All while I monitored cpu and gpu temps (45-55c under heavy load). At this point I am at the end of my rope on what to do other then basically building a new pc. Please send help, and a metric butt ton of alcohol... I need it.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200909182605.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i9-9900K CPU @ 3.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 12, CPU Count: 16
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti
Hard Drives: C: 1862 GB (1769 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. ROG MAXIMUS XI HERO (WI-FI), ver Rev 1.xx, s/n 180935708804338
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would suspect that the original problem of freezing when gaming under load, was connected with the OC and the RTX2080
What the problem is now I do not know, at this stage, but please send the dump file as an attached ZIP file.
Please use the attach file button.
Windows directory
Mini Dump
open folder
right click dump file
hold mouse on compressed file - send to desktop and attach.

In the meantime I suggest you try with the UHD630 integrated graphics
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...9900k-processor-16m-cache-up-to-5-00-ghz.html

You have display port and HDMI on rear I/O
Connect there
you may have to set firmware to IGPU for display and disconnect 2080.
Please see screenshot for copy of page from your board BIOS manual


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

If your line of thinking is an issue with the 2080, I have a 1070 I can use in it's place for testing. But anyway, here is the requested dumps. Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The dumps are inconclusive but tend to suggest a memory error on the paging file


Moriibund said:


> 8. Adjusted virtual memory


To what please

please answer in detail as to what capacity and have you moved it.
It seems reasonable to presume that what was the intermittent freezing when gaming under loadand has NOW changed to blue screens of death is caused by some changes you have made

Re ram and swapping slots
How is the 32GB made up 2 x16GB - 4 x 8GB
presuming as you say swopped slots it is 2 x 16
if it is two sticks they MUST be in A2 and B2 those are the primary slots for dual channel - see screenshot and please confirm


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

I swapped out the 2080 for the 1070 and am still getting blue screens.
Virtual memory was set to 49152-98304, this was changed back to 'automatic' when windows was re-installed, I have again set it back to the aforementioned setting now.
The ram is 2x16gb in the A2 and B2 (has always been in these slots) configuration and when swapped I simple switched the two chips into the opposite slot, B2 to A2 and A2 to B2. The only thing to change between freezing and BSoD was the clean windows install.

Edit: I have also (just now) tested the sticks of ram individually, stick 1 in slot a2 with stick 2 removed, got a blue screen. tested stick 2 in slot a2 with stick 1 removed, got a blue screen.


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

Additional mini dumps if they are at all helpful.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please try as I asked and use the integrated graphics
The purpose is two fold, firstly it eliminates a driver issue on the card and the very slight chance of a slot defect, power supply issue
Secondly it is a good test for the ram as the integrated graphics use system ram
In the meantime I will look at the dumps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have looked at the dumps, they tend to suggest when taken as a whole a system problem of some nature rather than a specific driver
See this please and send collector log

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/gps-connection-problem.1249026/page-2
Please follow post 23 and aatach the log to your reply


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

Requested collector log


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What is the full make and model of the PSU please
2. Clean boot it and see if it still crashes
I suspect hardware , but I may of course be wrong
Follow it carefully - hide all microsoft services before disabling all others
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/929135/how-to-perform-a-clean-boot-in-windows

You will not be able to use some apps gaming etc but just use the browser and office and see where we go from there.


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

Corsair HX1200i. If I do a clean boot and can't game then I won't be able to test blue screens as they happen only during gaming.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought the intermiitent freezing was in gaming under load but the blue screens of death were occurring even when not gaming
If you are correct and they are ONLY in gaming, then please do as I have asked twice and use the integrated graphics
The fps and image quality may not be as good but the UHD630 will game

HOW OC was it - automatic or your own OC settings


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

The 2080Ti was not OC'd... the i9 9900k was OC'd using my own settings and was OC'd quite a bit. i9 9900k delided running 5.2 GHz with an avx offset of 2 running daily without stability issues around 40-50c while under load. I am now testing integrated graphics... I have disabled the 2080 in the device manager, do I need to remove it from the system to get an accurate test?

Edit: Yes, sorry for the confusion... Blue screen is the same as the freezing, intermittent during gaming.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO need to apologise - it was MY error.
I have a feeling, but it is only a feeling, so do not worry at this stage that depsite it appearing stable it is the CPU

If you hit 5.2 
https://www.msi.com/blog/intel-9th-cpu-overclocking-5ghz-with-z390-motherboards
on that CPU and stayed at 40 to 50 under load I am both rather surprised and to be honest a little doubtful
I do not know how you monitored temps but if it was CPUID CPU-Z 1.93
it can be surprisingly inaccurate

NOT your board but
https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/multimedia/2/file/525/946.pdf

I really do struggle to see 5.2 on that CPU 
what cooling is in use please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am signing off
back about 1930 hrs or late afternnon if weather bad


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

Corsair H150i set up with 6 fans in push-pull... I was able to hit 5.45 with a avx offset of 2 but tuned it down to 5.25 for better stability. For monitoring I have been using iCUE until recently when I started using MSI afterburner as it's min/max time length is better.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/26989361
This was 4 months ago when I upgraded to the 2080Ti, I know it's userbenchmark and not terribly reliable but does show that I was running at 5.25

Edit: Integrated GPU also gives a blue screen when gaming.
Also, to be clear 'under load' is what I see during gaming so ~30-50% cpu usage, not benchmarking at 100% usage. During benchmarks temps got much higher.


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

I am now getting freezes even when not gaming and just web browsing.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Moriibund said:


> I am now getting freezes even when not gaming and just web browsing.


I doubt that we are going to make much real progress - in an online situation - it is I am sure a question of trying ram - psu - and even processor
*I still recommend you try a clean boot* - if that still crashes, then I suggest you boot from a Linux USB and run Linux in a live seesion on ram - this will eliminate anything connected with Windows
https://linuxmint.com/
Is the computer connected diret to AC or via a anti-surge bar or similar, sometimes these can cause problems in not supplying the full AC voltage across the anti-surge.

I remain reasonably convinced it is hardware causing the problem


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

It is connected via a surge protector. I am in relative agreement that it is hardware... I just don't know what hardware and I can't really just start replacing hardware all willy-nilly. I will try the clean boot followed by linux.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try direct connection not on anti surge bar
Of course I appreciate you cannot simply replace hardware willy-nilly
I was not suggesting you did
You need to check for instance the CPU using 
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/19792/Intel-Processor-Diagnostic-Tool
The check with PRIME
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16474-prime95-stress-test-your-cpu.html

If the CPU passes both check the GPU using Furmark
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/13081-furmark-gpu-stress-test.html on both card and integrated

Check ram using this
https://hcidesign.com/memtest/manual.html
I appreciate you have used Memtest and WMD, but this will provide an additional test
I presume you ran MEMTEST for TWO complete passes each pass consisting of 10-12 tests

We should know more after the clean boot and the Live LInux tests


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

I was unable to recreate a freeze with a clean boot. IPDT found no errors, and I ran Prime and Furmark for a hour each no problem. I plan to run the mem test you linked at 400% when I go to bed later, and I will run Prime and Furmark for 2hrs each after. Frustration mounts as this issue persists but I would like to acknowledge your excellent patients and support. Without you and people like you I don't know where I would be right now...
Edit: I have just changed the outlet so we will see if that has any effect.
Edit: Still freezing after changing outlets. Also got a freeze instead of a BSoD during gaming.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Moriibund said:


> I was unable to recreate a freeze with a clean boot


If THAT is still true and not retracted by the later mentioned freezes then use clean boot troubleshooting


Select *Services*, and then select *Hide all Microsoft services*.
Select each of the check boxes in the upper half of the *Service* list.
Select *OK*, and then select *Restart*.
After the computer restarts, determine whether the problem still occurs.
If the problem still occurs, one of the checked items is the problematic service. Repeat the steps and clear the lower half of the boxes in the *Service* list that you selected in your last test. 
If the problem doesn't occur, the checked items are not the cause of the problem. Repeat the steps but this time turn on the upper half of the boxes that you cleared in the *Service* list in the last test.
Repeat these steps until you've either isolated the problem to a single service, or until you've determined that none of the services are the cause of the problem. If you experience the problem when only one service is selected, then check of course that app, its driver etc.
IF NO SERVICE proves to be a problem deal with the startup items

Select *Startup*, and then select the upper half of the check boxes in the *Startup Item* list.
Select *OK*, and then select *Restart*.
If the problem still occurs, repeat step 5, but this time clear the lower half of the boxes in the *Startup Item* list that you selected in your last test. 
If the problem does not occur, again repeat step 5, and turn on the upper half of the boxes that you cleared in the *Startup Item* list in the last test.

If you still experience the problem after only one Startup Item is selected in the *Startup Item* list, this means that the selected Startup Item causes the problem, and you of coruse explore that item, for updates, etc or if not required simply delete it.


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

I was able to get a freeze during a clean boot.
edit: check ram ran with no problems


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is a puzzle at the moment
Send another log collector please


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

Clean boot does not solve the issue but is making a noticeable difference in stability. Definitely have fewer freezes that are farther apart when I clean boot. Here is the requested logs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Moriibund said:


> Clean boot does not solve the issue but is making a noticeable difference in stability.


Whilst I look at the log, do you think it worthwhile establishing whihc aspect of the clean boot makes the freezes less as per my post 22.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The log
1.
The server Microsoft.SkypeApp_15.63.76.0_x86__kzf8qxf38zg5c!App.AppXtwmqn4em5r5dpafgj4t4yyxgjfe0hr50.mca did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

There are many reports of that
There are also reports of Asus update service causing problems

I recommend you ensure Skye app is up to date and if it is reinstall it in any case

I also recommend you uninstall/disable Asus update service
You do not need it, windows will upodate most and you can check the motherboard site yourself for imporant updates.
There appears to be some history of asus update service causing problems

I presume the 2080 is an MSI 2080 is that correct please.
MSI Afterburner 4.6.2


----------



## Moriibund (Sep 10, 2020)

I uninstalled skype, don't use or need it, it was a default windows app.
I can't seem to locate the asus update service?
It's an asus card but dislike their software so use the msi one.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not see anything in the log that jumps out at me as being responsible
I regret to say that as you have clean installed and still get freezes and you have also clean installed windows before, the only other recomemd I have is as my previous post run a linux mint live session in ram
This will totoally eliminate any software issue so if it freezes in that we are left with hardware - basically speaking
Post 18 refers


----------

